# Where can I find this?



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Saw this n I'm curious on what it is n where to find it. I think it's used to water a tree or shrub.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Dunno. I'd say it's a "bubbler" for trees, but I've never seen one mounted horizontally. Have to see it active to learn more.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

@Jameshtx
Is that a purplish colored pipe connected to it? Purple is the color for septic pipe, if so it could be a septic fitting of some sort.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I think if this is "gray-water" irrigation, the entire spray nozzle must be purple.

I'm pretty sure the purple is just PVC primer. It's common to see purple around glued PVC joints. That's a 90° slip-thread elbow. I can't tell the size since there's no scale, but I'd guess it's a 1/2" x 1/2".

PVC "cement" is a solvent which "melts" the plastic parts into one solid piece. I think PVC primer is just the same solvent as the cement but diluted with a purple dye added. Primer breaks the slick skin on PVC and begins to soften it. You let primer dry for about 10 seconds, apply the cement, then connect the joint. Primer is probably not needed for irrigation pipe where leaks are rather irrelevant, but I use it anyway out of habit.


----------

